

Introducing Appidemia - appricot
http://appricot.co/post/56992847424/introducing-appidemia

======
aaronbrethorst
Looks nice, but what problem does this solve for me?

Edit: I should clarify what I mean. The blog post should lead with "find out
about the cool new apps your friends are using."

But, beyond that, what problem does this solve for me? I wish you guys all the
best, but your toughest competition is going to be word of mouth
recommendations. And, for a vitamin-not-a-painkiller product, that's pretty
tough competition.

~~~
icedog
It's frustrating when people don't answer this above the page fold in an eye-
catching font size. Instead, half of my monitor shows an artistic, yet useless
graphic.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
There's a lot of app-fanatics out there who spend a good chunk of their
discussing new apps on Twitter, this seems right on those types' wheelhouse.

~~~
icedog
What you replied has absolutely no relation to what I said.

------
eniax
Looks tight! Good luck guys!

------
kemiller
How do I add a new app?

